# Cardio Post Shoulder Surgery? When?



## Speedster (Nov 30, 2006)

Besides a recumbent bike what type of exercise and when you started to stay in cardio shape? Ortho says no trainer to avoid weight on my shoulder.

I'm 5 weeks post suregry (torn labrum (75% tore) and rotator cuff). PT since 1 wk post surgery but need to get back into cardio.


----------



## BMF136 (Jun 6, 2005)

Back in 2007 I was hit by a car while riding on the road, resulting in a traumatic shoulder injury. After reconstructive surgery I wanted to do some cardio so I got a ride to the gym and rode the stationary bike. I also went for walks around my neighbourhoood. I was riding again in 4.5 months.


----------



## 13pumps (Jun 16, 2006)

when I had my shoulder put back together I did a lot of stationary bike riding in the gym and the bleacher stairs at the local college.


----------



## Green Giant (Dec 19, 2003)

Would love to know this also. AC joint resection and rotator cuff clean-up or repair scheduled for next Tuesday. 

Praying the rotator cuff just needs a clean up as I understand that is a much bigger issue than the AC joint.


----------



## The Squeaky Wheel (Dec 30, 2003)

Speedster said:


> Besides a recumbent bike what type of exercise and when you started to stay in cardio shape? Ortho says no trainer to avoid weight on my shoulder.
> 
> I'm 5 weeks post suregry (torn labrum (75% tore) and rotator cuff). PT since 1 wk post surgery but need to get back into cardio.


I agree with your ortho. Labral reconstruction is delicate business. Early healing is key to long term success.

I've had both labrums repaired extensively - like yours. Stay on the trainer until given clearance by your doc


----------

